# Show me your best scowl(s)!



## Huilunsoittaja

A thread dedicated to making the best compilation of scowls.


























(;


----------



## Aramis




----------



## elgar's ghost

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4998497050691231&pid=15.1


----------



## shangoyal

Here is my contribution to this thread.  :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

The guy from Meshuggah:


----------



## aimee

A Troubled Life, But a 'Divine Art'


----------



## PetrB

.........














.........


----------



## mamascarlatti




----------



## Aramis

Operatic scowl:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Prokofiev wasn't much of a scowler, but this is probably his best:


----------



## KenOC




----------



## Manxfeeder

Everyone picks on Rocky.









But this one actually scares me.


----------



## Ukko

Manxfeeder said:


> Everyone picks on Rocky.
> 
> View attachment 35700
> 
> 
> But this one actually scares me.
> 
> View attachment 35701


Eastwood scowled-up well in "Unforgiven". A helluva movie, that.

The visage in my 'profile' is of course not a scowl...


----------



## Aramis

Creepy Rick:










Sheriff Toscanini:










One hairy scowl:


----------



## Kopachris




----------



## Ukko

Many of the photos in this thread are not frowns. 'Disgusted' is not a frown. 'Dubious' is not a frown. Some of you did not attend the informal seminar "Reading Expressions For Basic Survival", ongoing in public places all over the world.


----------



## Ingélou

It seems to have been fashionable to sit for portraits with a bad-tempered expression on one's face - showing 'gravitas'; no stupid grins for these guys:


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> It seems to have been fashionable to sit for portraits with a bad-tempered expression on one's face - showing 'gravitas'; no stupid grins for these guys:
> 
> View attachment 35720
> 
> 
> View attachment 35721


Monteverdi is revealing mild alarm. Handel is nearly neutral, but a bit supercilious.

(I aced the course.)


----------



## Ingélou

No, I still think they look bad-tempered & should therefore count as 'scowling'. 
Note Monteverdi's furrowed brow = mild annoyance at least; and Handel does look haughty but he also looks like a headmaster who's been disturbed by a knock at the door in the middle of his tea.


----------



## clavichorder

I thought it was going to be the 'post a picture of yourself thread' but with scowling faces.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

clavichorder said:


> I thought it was going to be the 'post a picture of yourself thread' but with scowling faces.


I was hoping some people _would!_ I'd like to see people try to imitate the same scowls.


----------



## Blancrocher

Sviatoslav Richter:









What a ham he was!


----------



## Ukko

Blancrocher said:


> Sviatoslav Richter:
> 
> View attachment 35733
> 
> 
> What a ham he was!


Jeez, that ain't a scowl.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Glazunov was a superb scowler, I'm not sure he was aware of how imposing he looked. I wish I could scowl like him:


----------



## Blancrocher

Ukko said:


> Jeez, that ain't a scowl.


You're right. OK, forget Richter--how about Michelangeli? Even when he's not actually scowling, you know he's thinking it.















Looks kind of dangerous in the second pic, in fact.


----------



## clavichorder

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was hoping some people _would!_ I'd like to see people try to imitate the same scowls.


Currently experimenting with creepy looking photos of my face.


----------



## clavichorder

Ukko said:


> Jeez, that ain't a scowl.


Agreed. He looks sad, or world weary.


----------



## clavichorder

In the vicinity of the scowl.

Punk!







Melancholic distaste for life(Rachmaninoff imitation?)







Make of it what you want:


----------



## mirepoix

"Melancholic distaste for life(Rachmaninoff imitation?)"

Excellent.


----------



## Taggart

With all the impacted rage of a lifetime - Ingélou aged 4.


----------



## mirepoix

Taggart said:


> With all the impacted rage of a lifetime - Ingélou aged 4.


There's a simple (and great) truth in the saying: "Start as you mean to go on".


----------



## Ingélou

[B said:


> _Taggart: With all the impacted rage of a lifetime - Ingélou aged 4._[/B]


It was probably the haircut that did it! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou

I have indigestion...









I have learned some disquieting news...









People tell me that I'm rather good-looking...


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou;6136
[the Vivaldi said:


> People tell me that I'm rather good-looking...


Hah! That one you nailed!


----------



## hpowders

Huilunsoittaja said:


> A thread dedicated to making the best compilation of scowls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (;


Those guys on top used to be on the Smith Brothers' Cough Drops box.


----------



## Rhythm

Yeah, and a bad hair day, too! :lol:


----------



## musicrom

Seems like Russian composers like to scowl a lot:


----------



## aleazk

Beat this!:


----------



## aimee

This is a scowling face for an apparent reason


----------



## Flamme

This even became a meme


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## aimee

an iconic portrait - "The Roaring Lion" by Yousuf Karsh










http://petapixel.com/2013/03/08/in-...ston-churchill-is-scowling-over-a-lost-cigar/


----------



## hpowders

Flamme said:


>


There's a difference between a scowl and expressing extreme sadness as the Nazis occupy your beloved city of Paris.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

:lol:


----------



## Flamme




----------



## mirepoix

Shot for this thread.

Me: "Would you find it easy to scowl at me? You know, just out of the blue?"
Her: "Really?"
Me: "Yes, really."
Her:


----------



## brianvds

Well, here you go. It is a self-portrait, which entails intently staring into a mirror. I always end up looking like a complete psycho.


----------



## Ukko

mirepoix said:


> Shot for this thread.
> 
> Me: "Would you find it easy to scowl at me? You know, just out of the blue?"
> Her: "Really?"
> Me: "Yes, really."
> Her:
> View attachment 35905


Hah! So young, and already aware that scowling causes wrinkles.


----------

